# Anyone knows how transfer a PDF image into a JPG format ?



## Maestro (May 17, 2006)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

I just received the cover art for my novel. There was a small mistake on it so I had to E-mail my publisher about it... Anyway, that's not the point of this post.

That cover art was E-mailed to me as a PDF format. When it is corrected (if it is) there is great chances that they will send me back the corrected cover. Like I want to post it on this forum, I would like to know if there is a way to transfer an image from a PDF format to a BMP/JPG format.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tiger (May 17, 2006)

The quickest way if you just want to put it on the forum would to be take a screen shot of it. If you press the "PrtSc" button then paste in paint etc and save in whatever format needed. 

Edit: Just an up date, there is a snapshot tool in adobe reader that you can use to select pictures from the doc, it then copys them to the clip board so you can paste it into paint.


----------



## syscom3 (May 17, 2006)

Do you have Photoshop?


----------



## Maestro (May 17, 2006)

No... All I got is Microsoft Paint and ACDSee 6.0.


----------



## Clave (May 18, 2006)

Send it to me, if you get stuck I can convert anything to anything


----------



## kiwimac (May 21, 2006)

Or you can send it to me if you like.

Kiwimac


----------



## Maestro (May 22, 2006)

Thanks mates, but I finally decided to do as Tiger suggested. It was a little bit tricky to make it fit properly (and in a decent quality) on the screen, but I succeeded.

You can see the result as my sig... Who was a little re-sized to make it fit correctly.

But thank you anyway.


----------

